# Rhein-Main base closes



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2005)

Its about time we start getting out of these cold war bases. I think we shouldnt even be in NATO as its set up at the present.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051230/ap_on_re_eu/germany_us_air_base


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Old news my friend. Rhein-Main closed down months ago actually. That news article is a little bit incorrect. They actually officially handed it over in November. All personal moved to Rammstein AFB. I had to fly a General up to the official handing over ceremony in November. After that date there were no operations and I believer only a very small select people there to continue moving equipment off the base.


----------

